# Hunting Club Needed for South Georgia



## brook1965 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am looking for a family oriented club in either south or central Ga that is convenient from Jacksonville , has either a camphouse or cheap motel nearby and a good herd. Can anyone give me a contact number or pointme in the right direction>>  Thanks!   Brook Mitchell
brook1965@yahoo.com


----------



## Missykea (Nov 26, 2007)

*email us*



brook1965 said:


> I am looking for a family oriented club in either south or central Ga that is convenient from Jacksonville , has either a camphouse or cheap motel nearby and a good herd. Can anyone give me a contact number or pointme in the right direction>>  Thanks!   Brook Mitchell
> brook1965@yahoo.com



we have one in Nahunta Ga & were actually from callahan so email us if interested its right on the Satilla River missykea@aol.com


----------

